# Tuscany capacity tire size?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe my Tuscany is 2005, the last year the made it /w intergrated headset. My question is what's the biggest tire can I install? 28? I'm hoping larger but just want confirmation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm going to resurrect an old post with the same question. Anyone know what the max tire size is on the Tuscany? I'm running 23mm now and would like to try some 25mm or 28mm. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a 2005 Tuscany with a Easton Ec90SLX fork, I have a 25MM Continental 4 seasons tires on it now, using the a Pacenti Sl23 V2 rim, a wider road rim, the tires actually measure just over 28MM on these rims, the clearance is quite tight, especially the fork, with a wider rim a 28mm tire will not fit. I also tried a 28mm Gator skin on a Mavic Open pro wheel,(a older style narrower box section rim) once, and the tire did not fit the fork, the tire had a slight lumpy spot and would bump the fork, if the tire had been perfectly true, it might have fit...but barely.
I recently bought some Continental GP 4000S2 tires in the 23MM size to put on the Tuscany once the weather gets a little nicer, my guess is the 23MM tire will measure closer to 25-26MM on the Pacenti rims and give me a little more clearance, especially at the fork.


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

single1x1 said:


> I have a 2005 Tuscany with a Easton Ec90SLX fork, I have a 25MM Continental 4 seasons tires on it now, using the a Pacenti Sl23 V2 rim, a wider road rim, the tires actually measure just over 28MM on these rims, the clearance is quite tight, especially the fork, with a wider rim a 28mm tire will not fit. I also tried a 28mm Gator skin on a Mavic Open pro wheel,(a older style narrower box section rim) once, and the tire did not fit the fork, the tire had a slight lumpy spot and would bump the fork, if the tire had been perfectly true, it might have fit...but barely.
> I recently bought some Continental GP 4000S2 tires in the 23MM size to put on the Tuscany once the weather gets a little nicer, my guess is the 23MM tire will measure closer to 25-26MM on the Pacenti rims and give me a little more clearance, especially at the fork.



Great info, thanks for the response.

I'm running Zonda's and using an Easton EC70 fork. Sounds like some 25mm shouldn't be a problem. Thanks again.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

No problem, and if your Zonda wheels are narrower than my Pacenti wheels, the tire will not measure quite as large. The space on the rear wheel is fairly close at the chain stays, but not as close as at the easton fork with those Conti 4 season 25 tires.


----------

